# Kitties looking for good home (pics!) - near Houston, Texas



## oreokitten (Aug 28, 2005)

Introducing.. Birdie (mom, black/white tuxedo), Kiwi (older female kitten, tabby/white) and the kids.. Oscar (tabby/white male bob-tail), Reece (tabby/white male bob-tail), Izzy (black/white tuxedo bob-tail), Sierra (female, grey tabby?) and Sadie (female, black.. possible tabby?).

Our neighbor had to get rid of her cats, and she called us. I couldn't let them end up dumped or in a shelter, so here they are!

They had a vet visit early this morning.. healthy, and FeLV/FIV free. They'll get their shots/wormings when needed. 

They (the kittens and Birdie) will be looking for good homes when they are old enough (8-10 weeks, probably sometime after the last week of October). Kiwi can go at any time. I'm asking an adoption fee to cover the cost of vaccinations and spay/neuter, which will be done before the kittens leave. You won't have to worry about spaying/neutering, and I'll know it's done.  I'm not absolutly positive of the costs, but I'm guessing $35-40 for the boys, and $45-50 for the girls. If this seems high, think about the fact that the SPCA charges $65-75 per cat, and these guys will have had all the same things (testing, shots, spay/neuter, etc.). 

Birdie is a VERY VERY sweet cat. She is friendly, very affectionate, loves people, good with dogs/cats. She's an awesome mom. She just purrs and purrs all the time. She was even purring for the vet.  Kiwi is a little more skittish, but she's getting better even after just today.

If you are interested, please feel free to email me at [email protected]. We are 45 minutes south of Houston, in Hungerford. I work in El Campo, and we also travel frequently to Wharton/Richmond/Rosenberg. 








Kiwi








Birdie and the "kids"








AWWW! (Reece)

Valerie


----------

